# Western Flyer head badges



## 37fleetwood (Jun 11, 2006)

does any one know when western Flyer changed their head badges? I'm posting the 2 that I need to get an idea about. they are both on prewar looking Huffman frames (actually the badge alone is just a photo from ebay, I don't have a photo of the other one). thanx in advance.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 16, 2008)

ok, I posted this post over a year ago, it has over 1000 views and yet no one has posted on it! that has to be a record of some kind. 
Scott


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 16, 2008)

I've got a '39 with the first badge you show.

And I've got a frame with the second badge shown, it has the serial # under the crank - F88454  53 - and rear facing dropouts, dont know if that helps or not 

You sure are up early!:eek:


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't know the exact year, but it's safe to say the difference is pre and semi-post war. The second badge wasn't around before ww2, and the first version left not too long after it, maybe a year or so. (But excess stock of badges probably showed up even later I suppose, maybe as late as the later '40s?)


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 16, 2008)

Check out the one oldstuffofours has on E-bay.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 16, 2008)

That's item #350035810021


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 16, 2008)

the first tag I posted is from my 1941-42 Huffman made Western the other is like the one on a late '40's Huffman Western Mike has. so somewhere between 1942 or so and 1948 or so they changed the logo. I was hoping someone would know more than I have been able to find out.
Scott


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 16, 2008)

*I have one*

I have a brass head badge just like the one in the lower photo...(Blue background) just as nice....Make an offer...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't need one, just trying to find out when they changed.
Scott


----------

